# pacard bell



## monk35 (Jun 17, 2003)

i have an old pacard bell legend 386x computer what does invalid csmos configuration mean can any one help you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

It means something went wrong in the CMOS. Commingly the drive settings in the CMOS don't match what it is detecting. Check your documentation to see how to clear the CMOS via jumper.


----------



## top_gizmo (Jun 28, 2003)

Exactly correct. But the most likely reason for the error is a failing CMOS battery. I would get that replaced before going any further. With any luck you can replace it yourself. But a lot of those 386s had the battery sodered to the mother board. Also, while you have the case off... take a look at the hard drive and get the specs. Most old CMOS required you to manually imput the cylenders, heads and sectors.


----------

